# Shy & Friends



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

FriendsOk.. Well ive been on this board for years so i was just after a bit of advice... or just a rant about things really. Well ive got a small group of friends, ive always been the quiet one from a early age.. Id be happy to live in someone elses shadow.. and hate being the centre of attention... I like going out with my friends but sometimes think my ibs holds me back... and dont really like asking my friends all the time about going out..Sometimes i wish i was loud.. and the life and soul of the party.. but not everyone is the same so thats just me.. I have a small circle of friends.. I had a close male friend but lately he is being weird with me.. Its the whole can Women and Man cant be friends with each other without the relationship/sex subject coming up... I dont want to be in a relationship with him... but do miss our friendship. I dont know if its because he wants a relationship or he has just changed as a person.. Tbh he just seems that he cant be bothered anymore.. I am the sort of person that would always include somebody, would feel bad if they wasnt invited... and i would say well i could do this for you.. or do need me to do this.. but just feel people walk all over me.. and dont always get the same treatment back..Hope i havent gone on too much be nice hear if anyone has any advice. We used to do everything together... but not anymore.Im ok with people when i have meet them a few times... but im a bit antisocial when i dont know people very well... Which is annoying because my ibs and the shyness is holding me back. I havent got a boyfriend which doesnt bother me too much... but im of a age where it would be nice to have a partner, settle down and experience the hole relationship thing Ive joined meetup.com as was thinking this would be a good way of meeting new people.. but i find it hard socialing with new people..


----------

